# Your town tune



## Carina (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone 
I created this thread because I would love to know what your town tune is. Here is a picture of mine, which I have created by myself:


----------



## Maakun (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm just using the theme for tonari no Totoro

during Halloween I had the theme from Halloween


----------



## Louis (Jan 19, 2014)

If you can guess mine, +1000 internets for you!






Hint: it's from an older version of AC!


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine's part of a SNSD song.


----------



## Forgotten D (Jan 19, 2014)

My town tune is the default tune from Population Growing.


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is a piece of Lies from BIGBANG.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is the song that plays when you ride the bus in Earthbound.


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 19, 2014)

Dearly Beloved from Kingdom Hearts II. :]


----------



## Goldenapple (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is the beginning song when you get on acnl.


----------



## Ras (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is Rock and Roll All Nite by Kiss.  It's too many notes, so I had to cut off the start, but it's pretty cute hearing Lolly (and the others) going around singing that song.


----------



## marierock13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is a snippet from a Polish folk song that I learned as a child.

It's very catchy and upbeat, so I think it fits the character of my town pretty well - I'll see if I can get a picture of the screen later.

If anyone's curious, the song (intended for children) has to do with a dancer marrying a man carved from wood, and then creating children from wax.
Oookay, that sounds A LOT creepier in English.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 19, 2014)

itzafennecfox said:


> Mine is the song that plays when you ride the bus in Earthbound.



Wooow, thats awesome! Mines, of course, the Onette theme.


----------



## krielle (Jan 19, 2014)

Mines is currently candy candy by kyary 
it used to be the pon pon song in my old town


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is part of the Doctor Who theme


----------



## Lecsy (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is Tsukema Tsukeru by Kyary


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is the Harry Potter theme link to the video I got it from down below. It's in a lower pitch in my town, but still the same idea.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9S6Vl2pqJw


----------



## juneau (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine's the "It's a Small World" tune, I think it's cute when the villagers sing it, and it's a recognizable tune. c:


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is Rainbow by Namie Amuro. There's a part of the chorus where she says "I'll be waiting for the rainbow". I used that line for my town tune.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 19, 2014)

My town tune is the Freezeezy Peak theme from Banjo Kazooie.


----------



## Rosalina (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is a jingle from the Metroid series. It plays when you collect an item:


----------



## Stitched (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is a little two measure long trumpet solo in a song I played in my school's concert band my freshman year.  I didn't play it, but I hope I get to this year if we play that song.

In my old town, it was the Clock Town theme from Majora's Mask.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is the Serenade of Water from The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Hype (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is lost woods from OoT.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2014)

Part of renai circulation ♪


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine's Epona's Song from Zelda,


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

e e e _ e e e _ e g c d e -

This is mine...


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is the FamilyMart jingle. FamilyMart is a chain of convenience stores in Japan.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to have Sis Puella Magica from Madoka Magica for months, but I recently changed it to Lugia's Song from Pokemon movie. Love them both.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 19, 2014)

I have the Lost Woods Theme...not too unique as I've seen sooo many other people have it in their towns. My second town's theme is the 2nd gen Pokemon music that plays while you're riding your bike.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 19, 2014)

One of the original tunes of ACNL.

I might change it after I got all of my dreamies though.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a snippet of the main themesong for the anime Fairy Tail!

It makes me just absurdly happy when I hear my villagers singing it. : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 20, 2014)

My town tone I made up by random when I first got the game. Its a happy, silly tone and I like it and has stayed ever since.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm changing it back to SnK's first opening theme.


----------



## MisaTange (Jan 20, 2014)

It was the default town theme, then after seeing this thread (today) I looked up Golden Sun town tunes already built as I am tone-deaf it was Les Miserables's Work Song (aka Look Down). Then tonight I found a rough version of the Golden Sun's main theme. The Vale theme would be a little more suitable, but hey, I like the main song better.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 20, 2014)

in my first town it's the raa-raa-aa-aa part from bad romance, haha. and in my second town it's serah's theme from ffxiii ;u;


----------



## GuruGuru214 (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine's the default tune from my town on the GameCube.  I've carried it across four games and couldn't imagine using anything else.


----------



## vexnir (Jan 20, 2014)

marierock13 said:


> Mine is a snippet from a Polish folk song that I learned as a child.
> 
> It's very catchy and upbeat, so I think it fits the character of my town pretty well - I'll see if I can get a picture of the screen later.
> 
> ...



Woah. That's interesting, I am Polish and I've never heard that song! Or I just can't recall...

My town tune is a part of King Dedede's battle theme from the Kirby series, I've only changed it today but I think I'll change again. Honestly, can't decide, my town went through around 4 tunes in one night.

Made my own version of Totaka's song. (didn't like the ones posted on the Internet, so I tried making it from scratch. I think I may be a little tone deaf, but it sounds pretty cool. If anyone is interested, I'll post it. xD)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine is part of the song Lithium, by Nirvana. Easy to recognize, but a little high pitched. :\


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine is the theme from Game of Thrones


----------



## ayeAmariah (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine is the Star Wars theme hehehe


----------



## pomonam (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine is the chorus of 'like a fire' by shinee


----------



## Lilybells (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine's the first couple notes of "Moon River"

Moon river, wider than a mile~


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 22, 2014)

My town tune is the _My Neighbor, Totoro_ Theme.


----------



## outsane_geek (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine is the Batman theme.


----------



## Scully (Jan 22, 2014)

Twilight Zone theme. I want the theme to The X Files as my tune but I can't find a good version nor can I come up with one. Oh well~


----------



## Bui (Jan 23, 2014)

My main town has the Stone Tower music from Majora's Mask. My secondary town has the beginning of Funky Town. Don't ask.


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

hehe, my town tune is jingle bells 

It sounds so nice and beautiful and soothing especially when the time changes to the next hour 00). I love how the bell sounds.

And at night, it's even more amazing because it makes me feel like it's always Christmas and Santa is coming to town


----------



## Kuina (Jan 23, 2014)

My town's name is Payon from Ragnarok Online so I'm using its town theme. Composed it myself. :3


----------



## kasane (Jan 23, 2014)

Attack on Titan.
Yup...XD
It's from this part of the first OP: Sie sind das Essen und wir sind die J?ger!
If anyone wants it, here's how to set it: ddfe-c-d-dfec-- (The - part is the one where it's purple and carries on the note)


----------



## harime (Jan 23, 2014)

Ib's Memory Theme c:


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine is Keyboard Cat.  I'd change it, but I spent so long getting all the notes and spaces right that I can't change it until I've had full use out of my time spent lol.  Plus it's too darn catchy!


----------



## sweaterpixels (Jan 23, 2014)

Mollypop said:


> Dearly Beloved from Kingdom Hearts II. :]



Oh! Could you please post a picture? Dearly Beloved is such a nice song.


----------



## TxAnt (Jan 23, 2014)

I have Soft Kitty from the Big Bang Theory.  I smile every time it plays.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 23, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Mine is the beginning song when you get on acnl.



What are the notes? I can't work it out!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TxAnt said:


> I have Soft Kitty from the Big Bang Theory.  I smile every time it plays.



That sounds so cool!


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 23, 2014)

Mines is apart of the original Sonic the Hedgehog game.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm working on making mine the theme song from Law and Order.


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Jan 23, 2014)

I got a request on my AC tumblr (tortimer-crossing.) to make a towntune  out of 'Let it go' from the disney movie frozen and i ended up keeping it in my own town as well xD


----------



## Mary (Jan 23, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> I got a request on my AC tumblr (tortimer-crossing.) to make a towntune  out of 'Let it go' from the disney movie frozen and i ended up keeping it in my own town as well xD



Oh, wow! Will you share the notes?


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Jan 23, 2014)

Mary said:


> Oh, wow! Will you share the notes?



You can find it easily on my tumblr page tortimer-crossing.tumblr.com , it's one of my latest posts :3


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine is one of the original ones you get with your town.
I think there are four different ones.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 23, 2014)

i have the game of thrones theme as my tune


----------



## feminist (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine's Pon Pon Pon by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu~ uwu


----------

